# Frozen Few rules clarification



## Griff (Jan 30, 2008)

I misunderstood (my mistake) an email from wittdog and gave a wrong response in this thread.... http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11871

EACH ENTRANT IS ALLOWED TO ENTER ONE FOOD PHOTO AND MUST DESIGINATE THAT PHOTO AS THE ENTERED PHOTO. OTHER PICTURES OF THE COOK MAY BE SUBMITTED BUT WILL NOT BE JUDGED.

Sorry that I caused confusion.


----------

